# Laundry room ideas



## Harpreet (Aug 26, 2020)

Hi, I need help on decorating my laundry room. Your suggestions would be extremely helpful. 
Thanks


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Harpreet said:


> Hi, I need help on decorating my laundry room. Your suggestions would be extremely helpful.
> Thanks


I'm not much for decorating and i don't have credentials to do that but with your permission i'll see if i can tip your washer up in the next reply so it'll hold water.:wink2:


----------



## Harpreet (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks for your ideas. I do like the idea of floating shelves. Do you think cabinets would look nice too? I've attached an inspo pic.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Laundry rooms are usually small and not a room where people linger so it’s a good place to be brave with color. I did mine in a medium green, my daughter did hers in a dark blue and gets a lot of compliments. I personally like an open shelf for easy access to detergents. This isn’t really a decorating idea but I absolutely must have some place to hang a few things which don’t go into the dryer.


----------



## lldavis12 (Sep 28, 2020)

How wonderful to have such a clean slate to work with!!! My question before trying to give my opinion is how functional do you need it? Like are you living with five kids and need an organized system also?


----------



## Harpreet (Aug 26, 2020)

We dont have kids but would love to have an organized laundry room.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Harpreet said:


> Hi, I need help on decorating my laundry room. Your suggestions would be extremely helpful.
> 
> Thanks


Try putting the washer dryer upright and both on the floor...you're welcome


----------



## CindyJones (Nov 18, 2020)

Get more lights


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

